# Quality Install Cost in your Area



## bonvivant (Aug 2, 2011)

Was just wondering what a quality install costs in your area. I'm talking about a full install with sound deafening and custom work.


----------



## MaxxG (Jun 25, 2011)

I sell car audio at Frys electronics and our prices are competitive with other stores we charge 40 to install basic radio 40/pair of speakers 70 for bass amp install and 80 for 4 channel amp install we do quit a bit of custom work but the prices are much better than the other shops around here because we are a retail store and car audio isn't the stores main focus and we have to keep the cars longer.


----------



## distronic (Dec 14, 2008)

maxxg,

when you say custom, what type of custom I stalls are you referring to? I ask because I am looking for an installer and need custom fiberglass kickpanels made. I don't suppose Fry's does that?


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

labor + material?
Just labor?


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

The shop I typically go to charges the following:
Amp $50-$60 labor, +$50 for parts (wire, fuse, etc)
Components $60, deadening application is free if you bring your own

Another shop charges $100 for components install that includes a fully deadened door.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I went to a shop a few days ago to get a idea of what I need to do to my car. Cost was $1300-1500 ish for the install including the following in my 2000 saab viggen

two amps +$100
front component speakers +$125
rear speaker $50
Hertz 6x9's for the rear $125
Amp install kit +$150
Spare tire sub enclosure for a Morel Ultimo 12 +$250
Alpine CDA-117 $350 (debating on this or Clarion)
Radio install $50
& misc stuff $40-100 (RCA's, shop materials etc)

They told me $650 for a JL HD750/1 if they do the install........


----------



## jrsmiles (May 28, 2010)

I'm looking at two different shops right now. I'd love to tackle this all on my own, but I just don't have the time.

This is for a 2008 VW Passat Wagon:

HU install - 65
BT module - 40
Front components - 125
Front doors double layer dynamat - 150 (labor only)
Speaker plates/MDF rings - 30
2ch amp - 80
Sub amp - 60


$550 for all that, keep in mind I have my own everything, including dynamat. I'm thinking it's a little steep.

I had another new shop give me a quote, and he came back with around $160. I haven't been there to see their work, so I don't know that I can trust them yet. 

I know the first shop will do good work, they are a very reputable place and I've been there before, but I feel like some of that is a little pricey.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

That's fair market pricing 
$160 will probably be a crack head job.
Probably will only do deadening in a few strips and around the speaker. And take the rest (seen it happen when I've opened up other installs)

Remember with the all these avenues to buy equipment online, a b&m shop makes very little on equipment and still has to cover overhead (rent,insurance,salaries)


Fast and cheap are never good
Good and Fast are never cheap
Cheap and good are never fast


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

D I Y....


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

...and when you screw it up, don't complain when you have to pay...

The same goes if you take your equipment to some hack shop and they screw it up...

There are positives and negatives to all ends of this.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

It is like shopping for a "car"... 
First off, evaluate your needs and then, establish a budget


----------



## basicxj (Jan 1, 2008)

south east customz said:


> That's fair market pricing
> $160 will probably be a crack head job.
> Probably will only do deadening in a few strips and around the speaker. And take the rest (seen it happen when I've opened up other installs)
> 
> ...


^^This...



trojan fan said:


> D I Y....


^^ and this.

I would take the time to learn to carefully disassemble your vehicle and DIY (after careful research on what you want to buy and how it should be installed to optimize what you want it to do). 

If there is no profit margin by way of selling you equipment, most shops will charge more to install product bought through other means, other vendors. Most installers will not stand behind product that goes bad during or after the install if they did not provide the equipment they are installing. Install rates are often subsidized to a degree by the retail pricing of the B&M shop, and when you take away that profit margin you cannot expect the same installation rates and support as a customer who has dropped the coin for a serious system in the retail part of the shop.

If you purchased online to take advantage of discount pricing, you might as well DIY to keep the savings rolling as you'll ultimately be paying more for a professional installation and that will erode most (if not all) of those initial savings .


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

basicxj said:


> ^^This...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2...exactly....well said


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

To put it bluntly, the amount of money it would cost you to have a system installed the way we talk about it here would be completely ridiculous if you took it to a typical B&M shop. 

The reason why is because it would occupy a bay and at least one good installer for the better part of a week to accomplish, and therefore you would be charged a week worth of labor. 

No joke. To do it completely "right" you're looking at at least one day on sound dampening alone. Anywhere from 1-3 days to fabricate dash pieces/kicks/pods/pillars/etc... and figure another day to wire everything up and re-assemble it all. Tuning could take another whole day at least, and probably include several follow-up visits in order to really dial it in to your satisfaction.


----------



## 3cyltrbo (Apr 11, 2011)

what about some of the competition level installs here at DIYMA???

something with full deadening / custom kicks / custom A-pillars / Big 3 / custom fabrication in the rear etc....

I've often wondered what those level installs command these days (2011) 

I've always presumed around $50-$60/hr?? ish???


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

just materials. I do my own work  it is DIY afterall


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

See I don't agree...I DIY all my mechanical stuff like oil changes, brakes,etc. Even though the Internet has a ton of resources and how to's, I won't even try to rebuild a motor or tranny. 
Sometimes you've got to know when your in over your head, or that your free time is worth more than $$ saved.

I've heard of a theory that you take your hourly wage and multiply by 2 and that's your "personal time rate"


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

then DIY audio is not for you. for me it is a hobby and I enjoy doing it. after 20 years, I am certainly not in over my head


----------



## cowboyjack (Aug 25, 2011)

I know I'm a noob and all, but my local shop wanted about $500 to install a HU, Satellite radio, component speakers and subwoofer with two amps for whole system. That's without deadening. I understand their pricing and, frankly, don't find it out of line, but that's money I can spend on the system.

I've been working on cars for more than 30 years, though NO audio before. I decided to give it a shot after reading on this forum for about two weeks. What's the worst that could happen? Its not brain surgery.

I took my time and will do it piece by piece so as not to exceed my patience. I get frustrated? I take a break. Got the head unit and satellite in within about two hours-- all crimped, taped, zip tied, wires run behind panels etc.... 

Waiting on amp kit and speakers, amps and subwoofer. I don't have to have it all in the first weekend.

This is FUN! No wonder you all get hooked.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

minbari said:


> then DIY audio is not for you. for me it is a hobby and I enjoy doing it. after 20 years, I am certainly not in over my head


Yea, I'm a Pro my friend, I was just trying to get people to not bust his balls about having a pro install.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

south east customz said:


> Yea, I'm a Pro my friend, I was just trying to get people to not bust his balls about having a pro install.


lol, kk.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

cowboyjack said:


> This is FUN! No wonder you all get hooked.


Just wait....lol. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruleslawyer (Jun 15, 2011)

south east customz said:


> I've heard of a theory that you take your hourly wage and multiply by 2 and that's your "personal time rate"


Taking what you want to earn per year and dividing by 1000 is closer. Say you want to earn 100k a year. Your contract rate is about $100 an hour. That accounts for tax, vacation, and the fact that you're not working 100% of the time as contractor.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Ruleslawyer said:


> Taking what you want to earn per year and dividing by 1000 is closer. Say you want to earn 100k a year. Your contract rate is about $100 an hour. That accounts for tax, vacation, and the fact that you're not working 100% of the time as contractor.


woohoo! then my contract rate is $10,000 an hour!


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I was quoted $2k for the following. Install only no equipment outside of Speaker Wire, CCF & miscelaneous.

CLD Front Doors 
Install Following:
DD Nav Unit
FG 8" Midbass in doors 
FG 4" mids in KP
FG Tweeters in A-Pillar
MS-8
3 Amps
JL Stealthbox


----------



## GRIFTER9931 (Aug 30, 2009)

It depends on the install.
But if you are to hire an installer to do things like fiber glass KP's
And sound deaden the entire car.
And run all new power wires.
Alarms, extra battery etc..

You are looking @ 2k minimum or about 50-70 hours of work @ what ever negotiated rate.

Its not cheap and the best thing if you are trying to DIY it i have found. Is to try and rent a Bay from a shop which has air, lights, etc.... 

Its so much easier because of the space, tools & most importantly being able to work without constant interruption. You will have your project done faster and you will save time!!!!

Which is what really matters.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

I couldn't imagine paying someone to do something I could do as well. I'm not a pro but I can take my time and add those little extras that really personalize my install. I respect the pros and understand that they need to make a living, but for me... I'll DIY. I truly enjoy it and it gives me my "ME time".


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

GRIFTER9931 said:


> It depends on the install.
> But if you are to hire an installer to do things like fiber glass KP's
> And sound deaden the entire car.
> And run all new power wires.
> ...


That's an interesting idea, but that would still be a BYOT scenario. If you have the right tools, it will save you time, which will save you money on rental fees. If you rent a bay and try to DIY without the right tools, it will take you much, much longer - costing you that much more money.


----------

